# ubuntu background on dual monitors



## sham885 (Apr 11, 2008)

Rather minor but it's starting to annoy me. I got bored with just a blue background and tried to add a pic. All the normal ones come out weird though so I looked up some dual monitor specific ones but those will only tile. Everything either stretches-kind of or tiles. If I use center it tiles but with gaps between the pictures. I did get one background to work but after I set it to stretch it instead put one copy of itself on each screen and then in the background settings the thumbnail showed up as 2 of that picture next to each other. How do I put a background on dual monitors? Is it possible to have a seperate picture on each one?

Oh I did dual monitors by setting it up as one big desktop. 2048x768 resolution


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Here are a couple of things that you might want to look at to get your monitors working in snyc. here, here.

Cheers!


----------



## sham885 (Apr 11, 2008)

oop forgot about this thread. I already have dual monitors working and I don't have an nvidia card so those links aren't really helpful. 

What I did do was download the image, open it in gimp, and scale it to as close to the monitor size as I could. Then I loaded it as a background image. It works pretty well. However I have the problem that when I select a background image in the preferences it doesn't do anything. I had to upload it to photobucket and then right click and set as background. I can only set background images using that method. Is that just a bug in my ubuntu? The preferences seem to need an apply button or ok button because just selecting the background you want does nothing on my computer.


----------

